# the students don't care very much about the cards



## Charlie Parker

La méthode d'enseignement de français dont je me sers recommande de donner un genre de carte aux élèves. La carte dit : « Aujourd'hui j'ai parlé seulement en français. » Mes plus vieux élèves se soucient peu des cartes, car ils sont en général réticents à parler français. En plus, on utilise les pour un tirage au sort. Les élèves préfèrent une récompense plus immédiate, comme des point qui compte pour du temps libre. 
_Ils attachent peu d'importance aux cartes._
_Ils se soucient peu des cartes._
_Cela leur est égal s'ils reçoivent les cartes._
_Ils ne s'intéressent pas beaucoup aux cartes._
Avez-vous des suggestions ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Toutes tes suggestions sont bonnes.
En voilà une autre : « Avoir/posséder une carte est le cadet de leurs soucis ! » ou « ... leur importe peu » (pour rester plus près de ta phrase anglaise ).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Karine. That sounds a bit like our expression "That's the least of my worries."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Charlie Parker said:


> Thank you Karine. That sounds a bit like our expression "That's the least of my worries."


C'est exactement ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Ils se moquent des cartes comme de leur première chemise._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> _Ils se moquent des cartes comme de leur première chemise._


Ma grand-mère aurait dit « ... comme de leur premier bouton de culotte » ! 
(Comment ça, familial ? Mais on peut la mettre à toutes les sauces, celle-là !  Coucou egueule, ça sent pas trop l'antimite ? )


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ma grand-mère aurait dit « ... comme de leur premier bouton de culotte » !
> (Comment ça, familial ? Mais on peut la mettre à toutes les sauces, celle-là !  Coucou egueule, ça sent pas trop l'antimite ? )


Atchi !
Je connais l'expression que tu cites, bien que n'ayant pas eu l'honneur d'être présentée à ta digne aïeule.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci egeule et Karine. Est-ce qu'on peut nuancer ? _Ils se moquent un peu des cartes._


----------



## Cath.S.

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci egeule et Karine. Est-ce qu'on peut nuancer ? _Ils se moquent un peu des cartes._


_Ils se moquent un peu des cartes_, oui, si tu veux, mais alors on ne peut ajouter ni chemise ni bouton de culotte, parce que ces expressions impliquent que l'on se moque _complètement_ de quelque chose. La première chemise est un objet auquel on pense peu , et dont le sort ne nous importe guère.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> _[...] _La première chemise est un objet auquel on pense peu , et dont le sort ne nous importe guère.


Sauf pour certains fétichistes, telle mon indigne aïeule ! 
D'autres _s'en tapent_, carrément...


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Sauf pour certains fétichistes, telle mon indigne aïeule !
> D'autres _s'en tapent_, carrément...


D'autres encore _s'en balancent_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça ne les intéresse pas vraiment / pas plus que ça / d'avoir des cartes...


egueule said:


> D'autres encore _s'en balancent_.


Et un autre grand penseur a dit « [qu'ils] s'en badigeonne[nt] le nombril avec le pinceau de l'indifférence, [de ces cartes] ! ».
(ça serait dommage qu'on l'oublie !)


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Il me viendrait...  _ils se fichent pas mal des cartes_

Ben oui, quoi, une carte est une sorte de fiche.  Ça fait un jeu de mots.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, et en allant un peu plus loin :
" les cartes, ils s'en foutent un peu/pas mal", "les cartes, il n'en ont rien à faire/fiche/foutre/battre". On pourrait même avoir :" les cartes, ça ne les emballent pas/ne leur fait ni chaud ni froid/les fait un peu suer/ce n'est pas vraiment leur truc/leur tasse de thé/leur bol de sirop d'érable" (celui-là pour faire couleur locale  et à défaut de boutons de culotte de la grand-mère).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis vraiment content d'avoir posé la question. Je veux être sûr de la correcte construction de certaines de ces phrases. On peut dire : _Les cartes, ils s'en foutent un peu. _Alors, les phrases suivantes sont-elles possibles :
_Ils s'en foutent des cartes._
_Ils n'en ont rien à faire/fiche/foutre/battre des cartes._
_Ils s'en balancent des cartes._
_Ils s'en tapent des cartes._
Ou est-ce qu'on doit dire ? _Les cartes, ils s'en tapent._


----------



## LeChinois

Oui, mais là, par rapport à « Avoir/posséder une carte est le cadet de leurs soucis ! » ou « ... leur importe peu », on a glissé dans le très très familier ...


----------



## Nicomon

LeChinois said:


> Oui, mais là, par rapport à « Avoir/posséder une carte est le cadet de leurs soucis ! » ou « ... leur importe peu », on a glissé dans le très très familier ...


Je suis d'accord.  Le registre n'est pas le même.  

Mais pour moi _ils se fichent des cartes _est assez neutre. 
Celle-ci est peut-être plus près de l'original anglais et de _leur importe peu_ :
_Les cartes ne les intéressent pas beaucoup/tellement_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Je crois que je comprends maintenant les constructions dans mon message # 15:
Ou bien on dit : _Ils se fichent des cartes _ou bien on dit _Les cartes, ils s'en fichent. _Et de même façon: 
_Ils se foutent des cartes. _ou bien _Les cartes, ils s'en foutent._
_Ils se tapent des cartes _ou bien _Les cartes, ils s'en tapent._
_Ils se balancent des cartes _ou bien _Les cartes, ils s'en balancent._
_Ils n'ont rien à faire des cartes. _ou bien _Les cartes, ils n'en ont rien à faire._
_Ils n'ont rien à battre des cartes _ou bien _Les cartes, ils n'en ont rien à battre._
_Ils n'ont rien à fiche des cartes. _ou bien _Les cartes, ils n'en ont rien à fiche._
Est-ce que j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Nicomon

Tu as bien compris.  

Sauf que perso... je ne dirais pas  _ils n'en ont rien à battre _ou _ils s'ent tapent_. À mon avis, ces expressions sont plus franco-françaises. 
Les autres me semblent plus courantes chez nous.

Et je dirais _Ils s'en fichent_, mais _Ils n'en ont rien à fiche*r*_.   Je ne sais pas si _fiche*r*_ est québécois, mais je sais que le verbe _fiche_ (sans R) n'est pas courant à Montréal.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Ils n'en ont rien à fiche*r*_


Un petit commentaire ici : si, comme on sait, ficher est le synonyme plus "poli" de foutre, "_Ils n'en ont rien à fiche*r*_" ou _"je n'en ai rien à fiche*r*_" est rarissime sinon inusité (je ne l'ai jamais vu ni entendu).
_Ils n'en ont rien à* foutre *_/ _je n'en ai rien à *foutre *_est plus courant.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors j'imagine que cet usage de _fiche*r*_ est un québécisme, voire un nicomonisme.  Je ne dirais pas, par contre _qu'il aille se faire ficher (ni fiche)_.

J'arrête ici... ce serait l'objet d'un autre fil.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne dirais pas, par contre _qu'il aille se faire ficher (ni fiche)_.


C'est exactement ça, à cause de l'autre sens de "ficher" ...


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai découvert une autre expression que je n'utiliserais jamais avec des élèves mais par pure curiosité linquistique je la propose : _Les élèves n'en ont rien à péter des cartes. _C'est correct ?


----------



## the-quality-man-4

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Charlie,
> 
> Toutes tes suggestions sont bonnes.
> En voilà une autre :


Je suis d'acord,et meme trop bonnes.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> J'ai découvert une autre expression que je n'utiliserais jamais avec des élèves mais par pure curiosité linquistique je la propose : _Les élèves n'en ont rien à péter des cartes. _C'est correct ?


À ta place... je laisserais tomber l'idée.  Je trouve l'expression ridicule.  Plutôt _rien à cirer_ et même à la rigueur  _rien à branler_. Sauf qu'on s'éloigne de plus en plus de "don't care very much".  Toutes ces expressions, depuis le #14, traduisent plutôt  _don't give a_... je te laisse choisir. 

Et dans mon vocabulaire _se ficher de_ n'est pas vulgaire et à peine plus familier que _se moquer de_


> Se ficher de : ne pas être intéressé par, se moquer de. Si tu savais comme je me fiche de tes amis!



Quand je veux dire foutre, je dis... foutre.  Pas ficher, ni fiche.


----------



## Cath.S.

Charlie Parker said:


> J'ai découvert une autre expression que je n'utiliserais jamais avec des élèves mais par pure curiosité linquistique je la propose : _Les élèves n'en ont rien à péter des cartes. _C'est correct ?


Cela se dit en France, c'est très laid et vulgaire.
Lorsque j'emploie un langage relâché, je préfère dire _rien à foutre_, tant qu'à faire. Comme Nicole, je n'aime pas cette expression.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et egueule. En fait, aujourd'hui j'ai parlé de ces cartes avec une collègue québecoise et j'ai dit : _Les cartes, les élèves s'en fichent. _Vous avez raison. Je devrais me contenter des expressions assez neutres. Je donnerais le même conseil aux étrangers apprenant l'anglais. Ils feraient mieux d'éviter les expressions plus familières.


----------



## Aoyama

> Sauf qu'on s'éloigne de plus en plus de "don't care very much". Toutes ces expressions, depuis le #14, traduisent plutôt _don't give a_...


C'est tout à fait vrai.
En fait, on devrait se limiter à  :
- se moque bien / pas mal
- se fiche bien / pas mal
pour le reste, la symétrie devrait dépendre du niveau de langue par rapport à l'anglais.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Aoyama.


----------

